# Sharm help



## madkitty (Aug 21, 2014)

we are having our wedding blessing in sharm next year and are looking to source the following if anyone can give any recommendations or help at all:
Photographer
Mizmar
Hairdresser

Thanks so much x


----------



## Fiona08 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum
Although I cannot help you directly, the hotel where you are holding your blessing should certainly be able to help you as they have lots of contacts and many hotels hold wedding ceremonies anyway.

Good luck!
Fiona


----------

